

CBS files a copyright claim against themselves - Urgo
http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/flktg/cbs_files_a_copyright_claim_against_themselves_o_o/

======
RyanMcGreal
I just had a surreal experience. I was reading the comments on this article,
incredulous that all the obvious humour, meta commentary and novelty account
performances were being upmodded so vigorously.

Suddenly I realized I was on reddit and the context all clicked smartly into
place.

I was surprised to discover how much I have both a) internalized the
respective cultures of HN and reddit, and b) compartmentalized those cultures
such that the same comment will evoke a much different emotional reaction from
me depending on whether it's on HN or reddit.

I actually felt myself swing from prudish disapproval to sanguine acceptance
once I realized where I was looking at the comments. It was unnerving.

